# Selam kız Elnara, vallahi unuttun bizleri. Yoksa pullu herif mi buldun?



## Saida

Hi, 
I can't speak turkish so can anyone please help me with what this mean? 
It was sendt to me as an email message.  


-s


----------



## ukuca

Hi Elnara, you've really forgotten us all. I wonder if you've found a rich man. Kisses.


----------



## Honour

Addition: His name is Cem


----------



## cherine

I'd like to ask: what "vallahi" mean?


----------



## ukuca

As far as I know, vallahi: I gave God's name., or God is my witness. So it means "really"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_Selam kız Elnara, vallahi unuttun bizleri. Yoksa pullu herif mi buldun? 
Öpüldün, Cem.

_He doesn't sound very well-educated, by the way. His language is not polite either. (Mind you, his impoliteness is lost when translated into English.  )


cherine said:


> I'd like to ask: what "vallahi" mean?


It is supposed to come from Arabic _wa-llaahi_. It's like "bedad!" in Irish English.


----------



## cherine

ukuca said:


> As far as I know, vallahi: I gave God's name., or God is my witness. So it means "really"


 


Chazzwozzer said:


> It is supposed to come from Arabic _wa-llaahi_. It's like "bedad!" in Irish English.


Thanks guys  I thought too, but I needed to check, specially that the translation didn't show it very well.
Yes, wallahi is "by God", it's used when we want to swear (not swear like say bad words  but swear like confirming something). When I saw the word "really" in the translation, I thought I'd ask how this word is used in Turkish: for swearing, or with the meaning "really", which after all are similar, I know.


Thanks again


----------



## ameana7

cherine said:


> Thanks guys  I thought too, but I needed to check, specially that the translation didn't show it very well.
> Yes, wallahi is "by God", it's used when we want to swear (not swear like say bad words  but swear like confirming something). When I saw the word "really" in the translation, I thought I'd ask how this word is used in Turkish: for swearing, or with the meaning "really", which after all are similar, I know.
> 
> 
> Thanks again




We use also "vallahi billahi", (which I believe comes from Arabic) to add some more confirmation


----------



## hetran

Siz bütün burada sehv yapanlar sehvsiz... ve sehv olmamalısız... dusunun
all of u wrong here are wrong and should not be wrong.... think about it


----------

